# New Hair! pink and black (:



## msgraveyard (Jun 10, 2006)

i finally got my haircut + color today..
heres some picture:

















its black and pink... and the back its slanted at an angle.. like the hair on my right side is shorter than the left side... i don't know how to explain it! 

this is how i look today... tell me what you think


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 11, 2006)

its hot!! looks good on ya


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 11, 2006)

look nice whoo whoo


----------



## MzEmo (Jul 22, 2006)

hey girl! i like your hair dude. my sis wants me to help her do it like that. do you think you could tell me how you dyed the front part of your hair pink?


----------



## user6 (Jul 22, 2006)

the pink looks so cute with the black! you look great!!!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 22, 2006)

wow you're cute


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 23, 2006)

yaaayy pink hair. i have pink hair too, i love it.


----------



## msgraveyard (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 
_hey girl! i like your hair dude. my sis wants me to help her do it like that. do you think you could tell me how you dyed the front part of your hair pink? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahah thanks 
first you have to bleach the strands/part of hair that you want pink.. then wait and wash out the bleach. put on your pink hair dye, wait for the instructed time and wash it out  i hope this helped!


----------



## adeleybean (Aug 14, 2006)

Aww it looks awesome I especially like how it slants. The colour combo looks great on you


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 14, 2006)

looks great


----------

